# Computer bei Ebay



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2002)

Wie hoch ist das Risiko, wenn ich einen Computer bei Ebay kaufe und diesen dann per Vorkasse bezahlen. Der Entsprechende Verkäufer hat allerdings schon über 1000 positive Bewertungen? Vienen Dank für Eure Antworten! Florian


----------



## Freeman76 (28 Mai 2002)

Sorry, eine konkrete Aussage wie 90 % oder 50% kann Dir wahrscheinlich keiner geben  :cry: . Wenn der Verkäufer aber schon eine große Anzahl an guten Bewertungen bekommen hat, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Ware auch nach der Bezahlung ankommt, relativ hoch (mittlerweile). Deshalb ist ein Verkäufer ohne Punkte aber nicht gleich ein Betrüger. Jeder fängt bei Ebay klein an. Deshalb ist eine Aussage schwierig wenn nicht gar unmöglich  :-? 

Ich habe schon viele Dinge über EBay bestellt und halte es immer so: Mehr als 150 Mark/75 Euro - keine Vorkasse mehr. Gibts keine Ware oder entspricht die Sache nicht der Erwartung, dann ist es mehr oder weniger "egal". Ist aber eine persönliche Einstellung und jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Mai 2002)

Um sicher zu gehen, schlag dem Verkäufer vor, die Transaktion über ein Treuhänderkonto abzuwickeln. Da seid ihr beide sicher.

Gruss Frank


----------



## floh (2 Juni 2002)

Auf die Bewertungen würde ich mich hier nicht verlassen, wer kann dir garantieren, dass die alle echt sind, d.h. wirklich von Käufern. Es taucht immer wieder der Verdacht auf, dass Bewertungen manipuliert sein können, durch verschiedene Anmeldungen oder von Freunden. 
Grössere Sachen würde ich auch nur über ein Treuhandkonto oder per Nachnahme abwickeln, auch wenns etwas mehr kostet, aber Sicherheit kostet eben ein bisschen mehr.


----------

